# BMS 335i filter videos



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey guys,

The response to our new filter setup has been great with almost 100 sold already, and a few customers have put together little videos to give an idea of the sound improvements. Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Our generation two filters will be in stock in a week or two. They feature much stronger flanges and 5% more surface area than the first generation filters!


----------

